# Yellow wormy centipede thing HELP!!!



## lizliz710 (Aug 15, 2006)

ok i have an eclipse 6 (which is a 6 gallon tank) i have had it set up for a while now (months) i had a turbo snail in the tank today i noticed he was laying on his side i called my "fish guy" and he said it was normal so i left him there i just glanced at the cage a few mintues ago and this yellow worm is coming form the live rock into him.. like eating him? i have pictures. Was my snail already dead and this wormy thing is just taking care of that or did he kill him or what? The worm centipede thing is thin like 10 inches 1/4 of an inch thick, and has like a red vein goign through it. What is this thing and is it bad? Im not doing a reef tank my lighting won't let me. PLease help im uploading a picture now!


----------



## lizliz710 (Aug 15, 2006)




----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It's just a bristleworm, a common scavenger, generally considered a "good" critter.


----------



## lizliz710 (Aug 15, 2006)

ok so i should not be worried? i always heard they are bad news


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Most bristleworms are good news. Only a few are bad, and they look a lot more fuzzy/hairy than this one.


----------



## lizliz710 (Aug 15, 2006)

Is he killing my snails though? I only have 1 left out of 3


----------



## Felicia (Jul 17, 2008)

Nope, it's just "cleaning up" after the snails die.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

Felicia said:


> Nope, it's just "cleaning up" after the snails die.


 
I agree. That's most likely what's happening there.

Have these snails just all of a sudden died? Did you check your water quality?


----------



## lizliz710 (Aug 15, 2006)

My fish guy checks my water, everything looks pretty good. It is only a few months up and running though. Everybody else in the tank is doing just fine. It seems really wierd that both of the snails died near the rock where the bristle worm is hanging out.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

Only way to be sure your water is fine is if you check it yourself. 

I've seen some of the test kits used in pet stores, and I wouldn't personally trust them...


----------

